# 596 to 602 question help please!



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Well long story short had a dx but upgraded to d3 girlfriends d2 crapped out so they sent her a dinc2. She needs a key board I don't took the dinc2 and have been out of the dx moto GB loop for a few months. Anyway I used to have all my dx files and worked on a buddy's phone. He's still on 596 all the methods I've seen include sbf which I would like to avoid some I deleted all my dx files. What's the easiest way to upgrade him and remain rooted. Thanks guys dinc2 is great btw do miss my dx tho.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> Well long story short had a dx but upgraded to d3 girlfriends d2 crapped out so they sent her a dinc2. She needs a key board I don't took the dinc2 and have been out of the dx moto GB loop for a few months. Anyway I used to have all my dx files and worked on a buddy's phone. He's still on 596 all the methods I've seen include sbf which I would like to avoid some I deleted all my dx files. What's the easiest way to upgrade him and remain rooted. Thanks guys dinc2 is great btw do miss my dx tho.


he can get the ota update and then use the one click root. i think that would be easiest.
alternative is to use the 602 sbf and then the one click root


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

razorloves said:


> he can get the ota update and then use the one click root. i think that would be easiest.
> alternative is to use the 602 sbf and then the one click root


Yea problem is it won't let him install the ota update. I tried myself looks like it will install then fails. It did let him download it every 12 hours it asks him if he wants to install it but it fails.

Sent from my Incredible 2 3D using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> Yea problem is it won't let him install the ota update. I tried myself looks like it will install then fails. It did let him download it every 12 hours it asks him if he wants to install it but it fails.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 3D using Tapatalk


You can use the SBF found here
Use the latest version of RSDlite and follow the directions
Ask if you feel you are missing something!

After that he will be on 602
Then you can root using the method found here


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> You can use the SBF found here
> Use the latest version of RSDlite and follow the directions
> Ask if you feel you are missing something!
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch. Just out of curiosity why did the ota let him download but fails on install? 
Sent from my Incredible 2 3D using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> Thanks a bunch. Just out of curiosity why did the ota let him download but fails on install?
> Sent from my Incredible 2 3D using Tapatalk


it does a system files check to make sure you're on a stock unmodified rom. if it detects any sytem file changes, then it fails.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Got his. Phone straightened out using the methods posted thanks alot guys.

Sent from my Incredible Sensation using Tapatalk


----------

